# Sneak preview, my new site



## evangilder (Nov 5, 2005)

Okay, you guys are the first to get a look at my calendar storefront before I start the marketing blitz. Feel free to have a look and I do not want anyone to feel obligated to buy anything, just take a look. So far, I have a Pacific Fighters of WWII, Biplanes and one nature calendar; Tioga Pass and the Eastern Sierras. More will be added. 

Oh and one more thing, my website is listed on the storefront. Go easy on it right now as I am on limited bandwidth as I get things setup. The storefront should be fine, the geocities site is limited bandwidth until I purchase the domain name.

Link to the website below:
http://www.lulu.com/evangilder1

Here are the preview shots for the three calendars


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Outstanding! Great job so far!


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Very impressive Eric


----------



## Pisis (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow, good!
Now I finally understand the nick of you, hehe. Also, I thought for like three months your name is Evan Glider 

Great siggy Trackend!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent Eric. I have bookmarked that site (and the geocities one). Great photos! I will be visiting again to see the progress that has been made. Good Luck.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! I am adding as I can. I hope to have a little something for everyone eventually.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2005)

Great job, Eric.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Superb! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

Three new calendars added this weekend;
Camarillo from the cockpit
P-51 Mustang
Mammoth Resort

Previews below


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow, great photos Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks! I love shooting photos and if I can turn that hobby into some extra pocket money, it's all good!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeha, like me webdesign.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Great photos Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2005)

Excellent stuff my man...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Les. What good are pictures if you can'r get them shared?


----------



## Pisis (Nov 8, 2005)

how's the tule? did u already had a chance to try it?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Not yet, been busy with other things. I will soon though.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 8, 2005)

worth of doing it


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2005)

Well done on the site mate, some great pics in there!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

Okay guys, my domain registration is in place and is working for some parts of the world, but it should be fully propagated in the next 72 hours. My website is now up and running. I am currently working on adding new shots and organizing, but the base site is up at:
http://www.vg-photo.com

Enjoy. New shots up in the civilian, trainer and transport areas. I am working on bombers and fighters to put up within the next week. It will be expanding as I have a lot of space now.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking good Eric.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 21, 2005)

Excellent stuff eric...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. I will be adding more very soon. The fighters and bombers section is way too lean.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

Fighters section has change to Pacific fighters for now. Another section will be added for European Fighters. Bombers have also been updated as well as some cleanup of some things.

I am having a holiday blowout sale on the calendars. They have been reduced from $16.95 to $14.95. Feel free to have a look at the calendars at:
http://www.lulu.com/evangilder1

Feel free to have a look around at both sites and let me know what you think. More photos and calendars will be added as time permits.

***End shameless plug, returning to normal posting***


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

Excellent shots Eric my favorites are the Corsair bottom left in Pacific Fighters and the Propeller Boss is really good. Definitely my type of shot 
to me it captures the plane in the form of a note rather than the whole book but is far more powerful. Superb.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Lee! I have more to add, and will keep on adding.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2005)

I have added a ton of new stuff and redesigned the home page. One thing that I noticed is that there is a site called The FlightTimes that has linked to my site. Their address is:http://www.london-morning-paper.co.uk/FT/index.html

Does anyone know who runs that site? I wanted to send them a thanks as they have passed along some traffic to me.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Eric,

great photos inthere, really. But still not using the "wonder" i've sent ya? Shame, it's worth to at least try...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2005)

I will, I have just been so busy with so many other things as well, I don't have the time to try something new when I can zip through what I know. Thanks though!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

Fine mate, it's up to your discovery... I was also like this and was doing many slow and uneccessary things until one guy from the EAW community taught me how to use such programs that make your time 100% shorter and 500% more effective


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

I will try and check it out this weekend. I will be home with no plans for once. My wife is on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy because it looks like our daughter may be a little early. So hopefully, I can get some time to sit down and try it out.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Lots of luck to you guys!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks, Joe. She has been going like gangbusters and I keep telling her to slow down and get some rest. Well, now that the doctor has said it, she is heeding that. Go figure! So she is resting now and we will find out next monday if it will be earlier or not than the scheduled C-section. It appears that they were off on how far along she is. So we may have our second bundle of joy before christmas instead of after.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Very Cool, keep all of us posted!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

Will do. You gotta be getting close as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

how great would it be if "the bundle of joy" was born on christmas day!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, it could happen. If she is, I won't call her Jesus though!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

Mary


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Well, it could happen. If she is, I won't call her Jesus though!



ROFL!!!!


----------



## Crippen (Dec 10, 2005)

Eric the pics are a bit tastey hun. Liking the site too..... clever you!

Any news on the baby? Good luck!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Crippen. The baby is still brewing in Mommy's belly, so all is well. We should have more info on monday after another checkup at the doctor.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2005)

in her belly?? summit's gone seriously wrong there, the stork's supposed to bring it .............


----------



## evangilder (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, if we aren't careful, _Santa_ will be bringing her!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 11, 2005)

i doubt it, haven't you read what someone posted about santa burning up at the speeds he'd have to travel, think of the carnage........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

I hope that isnt the case evan, have you heard the extra charges santa imposes for delivering babies? Its daylight robbery!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

True that. Thankfully, we aren't using an HMO!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 11, 2005)

I think she goes from God....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

I have doen a few updates lately. I added pictures of the I-16 in the European Fighters section, one shot of an Aeronca Champ in the Civilian and GA section and am in the process of revamping the bomber section. The bombers are going to be split up by type. So far, I have only added the B-25. I have 19 shots of 2 B-25s, "Heavenly Body" and "Executive Sweet".

Feel free to check it out. If you want to go straight to the B-25 page, click here:
http://www.vg-photo.com/bombers2.html

Enjoy!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking good Eric! I still like that 150 for sale!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Joe. I would like the 150 for sale better if I knew that I helped to get it sold!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking good Eric!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Thanks, Joe. I would like the 150 for sale better if I knew that I helped to get it sold!



Yep! We'll see what happens, spring is around the corner, that's when these things tend to sell - still appreciate the plug!!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Gnomey!



FLYBOYJ said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Joe. I would like the 150 for sale better if I knew that I helped to get it sold!
> ...



Anytime, Joe. This is a test case. If it works and I have any responsibility for selling it, maybe I can post other airplanes, for a small fee, of course!  But for my friends here at ww2aircraft.net, it will always be gratis.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2006)

Added a new B-24 page. 17 shots of the Collings Foundation B-24. Enjoy!

http://www.vg-photo.com/bombers3.html

B-17 coming soon. If my scanner stops being a prat, I will get some Lanc shots up as well.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 11, 2006)

Pretty cool pictures there Eric! Lucky you've so many warbirds in America. The Cs. postwar airforce had around 20 Mosquitoes of former RAF origin. Once there was a high boss from the Soviet Union on a visit. He also was shown some army air show and he was trully amazed by those wooden wonders... "What are these beautiful machines?" he asked. When he learnt they are the RAF Mossies, he "made it" and several weeks after, they were all scrapped and replaced with some Soviet shit (I think Il-10)..... What a dickhead...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 11, 2006)

That SUCKS! I have been pretty fortunate to have so many nearby to see and enjoy.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 11, 2006)

but on the other hadn, in the Kbely Aviation Museum, we have an original Sputnik module... And one Spitfire, one La-5FN

But still... *sigh*


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2006)

B-17 page is up and running. Tons of edits going on for more pics to post. B-17 page:
http://www.vg-photo.com/bombers4.html

Feel free to browse around and tell a friend. I have tons of bandwidth now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2006)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## Pisis (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, amazing pictures!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks guys! More to come.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

Good stuff Eric, some great pics you have there.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, Gnomey. I redesigned the main page this morning and added yet another one. This time, the North American Navion is featured. It is a pretty cool airplane, and I have 5 different ones featured.
http://www.vg-photo.com/navion.html

I am not sure exactly what will be the next addition, but it will probably be either the A-1 Skyraider or the Hawker Seafury. Whichever it is, the other will follow right behind it. Enjoy guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2006)

Good pics again Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2006)

Ta!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2006)

I chose the Skyraider for the next update and it is now up:
http://www.vg-photo.com/a1.html

I am going to start editting the Seafury photos next and that should be up in a day or so. Until then, enjoy the shots of "Skyraider Bob" and his fine ride!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Good stuff Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2006)

Three new updates this morning.

I added the Polikarpov I-16 Ishak on sunday, 6 pics:
http://www.vg-photo.com/i16.html

This morning's additions:

Hawker Sea Fury owned by Getchell Aviation, 10 pics:
http://www.vg-photo.com/seafury.html

Mitsubishi Zeke/Zero has it's own page now with 13 pics:
http://www.vg-photo.com/zero.html

Helicopters, 5 pics total. Piasecki Shawnee, Robinson R22, UH-1B Huey
http://www.vg-photo.com/helos.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2006)

cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

Good stuff Eric, nice pics!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2006)

I did a ton of updates over the weekend. 21 new airplane pages, all of the civilian/GA airplanes, but some interesting aircraft nonetheless. 2 non-aviation pagess added, one of a steam shovel that looks like a mechanical nightmare and one of flowers in my yard that I took while testing my new camera, the Nikon D50. I got the 28-80 zoom with it and will be ordering the 70-300 zoom in the next couple of weeks. I am going to have some FUN at the airshow this year!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 6, 2006)

I was busy all weekend doing a complete re-design of the website. Much easier to navigate and update now. I also added a bearcat page at:

http://www.vg-photo.com/fighter/bearcat/bearcat.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice N7825C!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Good stuff Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. More to come. The zoom lens for the new Nikon is on order and should be here in time for the Riverside Air Show, which I plan on attending on April 1. There will probably be a ton of updates after that!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2006)

New Corsair page added for you Corsair fans.
http://www.vg-photo.com/fighter/corsair/corsair.html

enjoy!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice 8)


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Gnomey! I added another page this morning for the Hellcat, Minsi III. Here is a preview of 2 of the shots


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

> If that airplane had let go of the brakes and jumped the chocks, I would have been burger meat



but damn if the camera survived that'd still be a great shot........


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2006)

Added the B-17 walkthrough over the weekend and the Yak-3 this morning. Oh yeah and friday I added the Wildcat/Martlett.

Wildcat/Martlett
http://www.vg-photo.com/fighter/wildcat/wildcat.html

B-17 walkthrough (5 pages) next page link at the bottom of each
http://www.vg-photo.com/bombers/b17walkthru/b17wt1.html

Yak-3
http://www.vg-photo.com/fighter/yak3/yak3.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

Good stuff Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks, I will be working on trainers next. I may need to add a different section after the Riverside air show. Looks like that should be a good one.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 13, 2006)

Great pics mate, the sites looking fantastic! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Mar 14, 2006)

Cheers Wildcat. I have a ton more in the works and plenty of space on the server.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

nice pictures!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2006)

Big amount of updates have taken place. The trainers have all been put into separate pages now. Here are the trainers that I have up:

BAE Jet Provost- 3 pictures
Beech T-34 Mentor- 7 pictures
Nanchang CJ-6- 5 pictures
North American T-6/SNJ Texan/Harvard- 45 pictures on 3 pages
North American T-28 Trojan/Fennec- 22 pictures
Northrop T-38 Talon- 4 pictures
Percival Prentice P.40- 2 pictures
Raytheon/Beech T-6a Texan II- -2 pictures
Ryan PT-22 Recruit- 7 pictures
Scottish Aviation Bulldog- 2 pictures
Stearman Kaydet- 12 pictures
Waco UPF-7- 7 pictures
Waco YMF- 7 pictures
WSK PZL Mielec TS-11 Iskra- 6 pictures
Yakovlev Yak-52- 6 pictures
http://www.vg-photo.com/trainer.html

Also added links to the links section.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

Good stuff Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks


----------



## A6M3 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice shots Eric! Great website too!

When are you going to make it out to the airport again? The P-51 is back, it flew in Saturday. It should stay at the hangars for a few weeks.

Eric


----------

